# Largest Litter of Piglets?



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi, I was wondering what all of your biggest litters where ? My largest has been 13 from a Red Wattle sow.


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

23 live from our MainlinexBlackie pigs (http://SugarMtnFarm.com/pigs). We've had many in the 14 to 19 range but 8 to 12 is more normal.


----------



## PigsRUsColorado (Dec 23, 2013)

OMG !! That was one huge litter !!! Did they all make it ?


----------



## LizzieSue (Jan 21, 2014)

That is a bunch of pigs, highlands!

And as PigsRUsColorado asks, did they all live?


----------



## SarahBeth (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if they all lived also.

Maybe highlands will be back soon to let us know what the outcome was.


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

I seem to remember it was 19. That was an unusually large litter although we've had some others in the high teens.

Most litters are eight to 12. Gilts generally start out around six to eight and then add one piglet count per parity (litter) until they drop off dramatically as old sows and then cease to heat.


----------



## weltejack (Feb 22, 2014)

We had over 23 piglets alive then two days later 14 died for what ever reason


----------



## Highlands (Nov 22, 2013)

Might have been hypoglycemia - not getting enough sugar from not getting enough milk. Grafting onto other sows can help if the sow does not have enough teats.


----------



## Tasso (Sep 8, 2013)

*20*

My largest litter from Big Mamma was 20. Unfortunately she had them in August and I was at work so only 10 made it.


----------

